# Avoir son attestation numérique de déplacement sur Apple Watch



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

Bonjour

Existe t'il une solution pour visualiser son attestation de déplacement sur l'Apple watch  ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## fousfous (6 Avril 2020)

Tu as essayer de te l'envoyer par mail?
Ou d'aller directement sur le site via la watch.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu as essayer de te l'envoyer par mail?
> Ou d'aller directement sur le site via la watch.


Par email , la watch veut pas lire le document 
sir le site depuis la watch ? tu fais comment ?
L'ideal , serais d'avoir a ses fichiers de l'iPhone sur la watch


----------



## fousfous (6 Avril 2020)

En s'envoyant le liens tu peux ensuite cliquer dessus et avoir accès au site.
sinon autre solution, tu fais une capture d'écran du QR code sur ton iPhone et normalement tu devrais retrouver le QR code dans l'application photo de la watch!


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

Le soucis de la photo , c'est qu'il faut synchroniser


----------



## fousfous (6 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le soucis de la photo , c'est qu'il faut synchroniser


C'est automatique, dés que je prend une photo elle apparait sur l'application photo de la watch.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

Ah? 
tu as activé photo sur la watch ? car j'ai rien ? 

Sinon , il y a ça , c'est génial


----------



## fousfous (6 Avril 2020)

Dans l'application Watch sur ton iPhone tu vas dans l'onglet photos et ensuite synchronisation des photos et tu choisi "Récents".
La capture d'écran apparait alors quasiment immédiatement!



Jura39 a dit:


> Sinon , il y a ça , c'est génial


Je sors pas dehors alors je t'avoue que j'ai regardé ça en diagonal, et je n'utilise pas raccourcis je trouve que ça va vraiment à rebours du principe de la simplicité (en plus d'être quand même pas mal limité dans les actions).


----------



## Chris0607 (27 Avril 2020)

Je m’envoie un sms à moi même en faisant une capture du QRcode. Et je vais courir seulement avec mon Apple watch.


----------



## fousfous (27 Avril 2020)

Prend une pièce d'identité aussi, c'est obligatoire d'en présenter une avec la dérogation.
et si tu fais une capture d'écran sur ton iPhone pas besoin d'envoyer par SMS, la capture se retrouve dans l'application photo de ta watch.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

Chris0607 a dit:


> Je m’envoie un sms à moi même en faisant une capture du QRcode. Et je vais courir seulement avec mon Apple watch.


Le QRcode n'est pas trop grand pour l'écran de la watch ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (2 Mai 2020)

Les forces de l'ordre n'utilisent que le QRCode ?
Ils ne lisent pas les informations du formulaire ?

J'avais trouvé cette vidéo la dernière fois qui parle du fait de transférer son QRCode sur l'AW 








						Confinement : Mettre son Attestation sur Apple Watch !
					

Je vous montre comment Mettre votre Attestation Numérique de Déplacement sur votre Apple Watch ! Par exemple, pour partir courir sans l'iPhone !▶️ Reconfinem...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)

damdu77 a dit:


> Les forces de l'ordre n'utilisent que le QRCode ?
> Ils ne lisent pas les informations du formulaire ?
> 
> J'avais trouvé cette vidéo la dernière fois qui parle du fait de transférer son QRCode sur l'AW
> ...


Bonjour

Depuis le début du confinement , j'ai été controlé qu'une fois , et les gendarmes ont regardés que mon QR Code 

Merci pour ton lien


----------



## remdam (2 Mai 2020)

J'ai fait la procédure indiquée plus haut.

Attestation, screenshot du QRCode, redimensionnement et du coup, affichage directement sur l'Apple Watch avec la synchronisation des dernières photos dans la galerie


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)

Fonctionne très bien 
je viens de faire le test avec l'application QR reader 

Merci


----------

